# Home Setup !



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Everybody ,

Well , I just shifted to a new place and was wondering what to do about the setup at home ? 

Options :-

1. Buy a Wifi-Router and take Modem from BSNL 

2. Buy a Wifi-Router + Modem ? 

Which is the better option ? and I would be needing the names of Routers


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

I would suggest the first option. The BSNL modem is enough just add a Wi-Fi setup.

Remember to have a secure password for the Wi-Fi so that others can borrow your Wi-Fi


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

or get an ADSL wifi router.
BSNL also gives ADSL wifi router by the name Type-2.
i don't know if they are good but i have not heard negative reviews regarding type-2


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

I dont want to buy there Wifi Router . I will buy one that is for sure ! Which one is my question ?

Belkin F7D1301Zb Basic Router (N150)
and
Belkin F7D1401Zb Basic Modem Router (N150)

Which one of the above ?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

if you don't want to buy a modem separately, the second one is for u.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 24, 2011)

Xtremevicky knows very well that the BSNL routers are weak in terms of signal range. nor they provide N type routers. Belkin is good. But also check for D-Link range of routers. they are award winning.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd recommend Buffalo ADSL N Router .. I've used it and it works great ... The network range is much better .. 

If you have an unlimited connection and are willing to spend some monies, I'd say you go for a router which has an inbuilt torrent client and a hard disk so that you wont have to keep your computer running for downloads ..


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are opting for an unlimited internet plan - which I am sure you will - spend some money on the below router - this will ensure that you'll save a lot $$$$ in the longer run. 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS RT-N16

The above has a bit-torrent client + USB port for plugging in a USB storage device - eliminating the need to keep the system turned ON 24*7 just for the sake of downloading !!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Update : I have got Spectra.net who only gave me a Lan Wire and there is no modem ! 

Got myself Belkin N150 and will now today try and make a wifi connection . They have given Static IP


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 25, 2011)

update your results ASAP..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo ! The Wifi is up and running . 

Router : Belkin N150 
ISP : Spectranet 
Plan : 512 Kbps Day / 1 Mbps Night 
FUP : Suppose to be 60Gb. After 60 Gb 256 !
Price : 1K


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2011)

Very costly bro. I have same cable net plan from Syscon. no FUP , Price 550 RS


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

grinning_devil said:


> If you are opting for an unlimited internet plan - which I am sure you will - spend some money on the below router - this will ensure that you'll save a lot $$$$ in the longer run.
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS RT-N16
> 
> The above has a bit-torrent client + USB port for plugging in a USB storage device - eliminating the need to keep the system turned ON 24*7 just for the sake of downloading !!



The is interesting. Has anyone tried it for torrent clients successfully with an attached HDD.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

noob said:


> Very costly bro. I have same cable net plan from Syscon. no FUP , Price 550 RS



What can I say , Bangalore is a expensive city


----------

